# The Story: Stalking Gators



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry for the long story, but wanted to include all the details. 

As some already know, I was looking for someone to do a mount of a big Speckled Trout I caught, so I wanted to share the story that went along with it since it was probably my most memorable catch ever with the way things went down. This happened a few weeks ago during the extremely hot weather we were having. 

As most people that fish with me know, I love fishing in the afternoons in hot weather. Wind starts to blow and the fish get active, and the sun being high in the sky let’s you easily see what’s around you. This day was no different, as the temps were in the mid 90s and the wind was blowing from the south at 10-20mph. Water clarity was as good as it gets around here, and that really helped me on this day. 

Started out fishing down a bank throwing my trusty Xrap 08, and hooked up on an overslot red right away. As I was getting ready to land it, I look out and see 2 absolute monster trout swim right by me and disappear. Ok, now the heart starts pumping! Released the redfish, kept moving, but decided I needed to make another pass. Trout that size are definitely worth spending a little time on, although I figured it would be a lost cause. 

Started moving through on my second pass throwing a Jackall Water Monitor(small subsurface walking bait) and those same 2 trout came out following it all the way to the kayak, but still didn’t eat. Ok, now I’m getting aggravated, but kept fishing. Even though I was really thinking it’s a lost cause now, decided to make a third pass. 

By this time, I kinda knew where they were coming from, so it’s all on me at this point to figure out how to make them bite. Key word MAKE. Reaction bite time. Tied on my trusty big trout lure, the Rapala Twitchin Minnow in Mullet pattern and cast it where I figured they would be. This time, I started walking it as fast as I could and brought it right over them. Next thing I know, I see a huge flash, violent explosion, and HOOKED UP!! Now the flash looked pink with my polarized glasses on, and she wasn’t head shaking on the surface, just ripping drag like an overslot redfish, so of course I’m thinking it’s another red. Boy was I wrong, and as she came in view I think my heart was about to beat out of my chest! After a few laps around the kayak, and head shakes from Hell, she finally tired out and I got her on the Boga. The fight around the kayak will definitely try your patience! She went 29 3/4” without tail pinch(couldn’t balance her on board while pinching tail, lol) 16” girth and just under 9lbs. Prespawn mama was nice and thick feeding on those mullet!

This catch was so memorable for me. I sightfish a lot of big trout these days, and they will absolutely drive you crazy sometimes. I’ve had gators follow my jerkbait with their nose basically touching it, and not eat! Just seeing these 2 swim by, I could tell they were something special. Usually once they see you, you’re done, no chance, so getting the bite after they saw me 2, maybe 3 times....I couldn’t have been any more pumped up! I honestly think I was in shock the whole time I was taking video, and had the shakes for another 30 minutes afterwards! 

Here’s a few pics from the day. Redfish that led to the trout catch, and my reaction once that fish was in the kayak. I don’t show a lot of expression out there, but I was in shock! Hard work does pay off guys, so don’t be afraid of some work to get the results you are looking for!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I think I said it before on one of our posts but you know you are dialed inshore when you are steadily putting up big trout. Anybody can catch reds and trout but it takes some real skill to consistently catch big trout. 

Congrats and I am very jealous.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Great fish! And great photo. Nice to see how big the fish really is instead of those fake hold it 3' in front of you pictures others like to make.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch and nice release.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s a true stud gator congrats. Nice story and pics


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Walton County said:


> I think I said it before on one of our posts but you know you are dialed inshore when you are steadily putting up big trout. Anybody can catch reds and trout but it takes some real skill to consistently catch big trout.
> 
> Congrats and I am very jealous.


Thank you, I appreciate the kind words. Hard to say how many thousands of hours I’ve invested fishing alone to figure these fish out, but everytime one bites it makes it all worth it! Definitely not an easy fish to catch consistently, but man, they make me smile :thumbup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

ST1300rider said:


> Great fish! And great photo. Nice to see how big the fish really is instead of those fake hold it 3' in front of you pictures others like to make.


Thanks! I know some people like that, can’t understand it. Integrity is an important part of fishing to me that a lot of people are missing these days.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

60hertz said:


> Nice catch and nice release.


Thank you sir! I always release trout over 22”(actually I release almost everything I catch) and makes me feel good everytime I watch them swim away. One this size definitely deserves to live!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

specktackler57 said:


> That’s a true stud gator congrats. Nice story and pics


Thank you, she was definitely the right kind. Once I saw them swim by, I had no doubt how the rest of the day would go, lol. Thought about it later how I’d have felt if they didn’t bite. Let’s just say I’m glad it worked out.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man what a trout ! Definitely one for the memory book ! :thumbup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Great trout! Great story, great day, great memory.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

" I don’t show a lot of expression out there, but I was in shock!" Your 2nd photo really shows it. Great catch Jeff!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Man what a trout ! Definitely one for the memory book ! :thumbup:


Yes sir, cant wait to see her on the wall!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bodupp said:


> Great trout! Great story, great day, great memory.


Couldn’t have been happier with the way things played out. Thanks!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Riverfan said:


> " I don’t show a lot of expression out there, but I was in shock!" Your 2nd photo really shows it. Great catch Jeff!


:thumbup: Always like to turn the camera on before I get the fish in the kayak, and that usually shows the excitement of a catch. At that time, I thought she would be a PB, but she was about a 1/2” short. Thanks John!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I just had one act like a big red too on hookup. No head shakes just took off. Congrats, you will break 10 soon!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I need a glycerin tablet !
A beast, congrats.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Great story and a really top notch fish.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Beautiful fish, and very relate-able story to go with it! 
You are always putting on a clinic, wow.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Beautiful fish, and very relate-able story to go with it! 
You are always putting on a clinic, wow.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish! I usually see them just before they get over with the trolling motor because I've been staring at them deciding if its a piece of bottom that looks like a fish and it can't be a fish cause it looks too much like a big fish just sitting there....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful fish and I loved the story and detail. Great stuff

So who is doing the mount??


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Great story and great fish, Jeff! Way to go!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

lobsterman said:


> I just had one act like a big red too on hookup. No head shakes just took off. Congrats, you will break 10 soon!


They are some strong, fast fish! Thank you, I’ll definitely keep trying!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Emerald Ghost said:


> I need a glycerin tablet !
> A beast, congrats.


:thumbup: Thank you sir!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

KnotSure said:


> Beautiful fish, and very relate-able story to go with it!
> You are always putting on a clinic, wow.


Love chasing these fish, definitely a challenge. Thank you sir, just having fun!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Beautiful fish and I loved the story and detail. Great stuff
> 
> So who is doing the mount??


Thanks Chris, the details really made the story. Still not sure about the mount. Have 12 people/companies I’m looking at, and slowly whittling that number down. I think it’s more work figuring out this mount than it was catching the fish!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

SurfRidr said:


> Great story and great fish, Jeff! Way to go!


Thanks Sam, it was a really fun day!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

kanaka said:


> Great fish! I usually see them just before they get over with the trolling motor because I've been staring at them deciding if its a piece of bottom that looks like a fish and it can't be a fish cause it looks too much like a big fish just sitting there....


:yes: I may be guilty of doing the same thing once or twice :whistling: Just try to remember, if you have to question it, make a cast! Casts are usually free, as are hooksets! Crazy when that branch turns on your lure :thumbup:


----------



## jackfish28 (Mar 13, 2015)

Beautiful fish man, definitely fish of a lifetime for most anyone and better than my best trout and I am old. I think all the big molds guys now are out of south Florida if that is any help


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Haven’t been on the forum for a while, but I see you still have the magic touch. Nice fish my friend.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Skiffer said:


> Haven’t been on the forum for a while, but I see you still have the magic touch. Nice fish my friend.


Thank you sir, love chasing those big trout more than anything!


----------

